# Any Acana feeders?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I feed Acana but I guess it's the old make. I am from Canada so I don't know if we'll be getting the new flavours.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I feed Acana and my dogs do really well on it. I just checked the bags and we have Cobb Chicken and Greens, and a bag of Acana puppy kibble because we have a puppy. I used to buy a bag of Costco Nature's Domain once in a while to intersperse with the Acana but I got scared off by all the people online who claimed it made their dogs sick, so I don't buy it anymore. Oh, and I'm in Canada.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

They changed the formulas on the singles line a while back when they made them grain free and removed synthetic supplements except for zinc, but they're not changing the formula here in Canada. The new Heritage line replaced the old life stages line, chicken and Burbank potato because chicken and greens etc, and removed the oats and potato from the foods, and they'll be revamping and upping the quality of the regional line near the end of the year. There's also a herring and greens coming out in the singles line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if you saw this thread, but another member was having issues with the Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear.
Here is the link:
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/207081-poodle-wont-eat.html


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I really like Acana (the real stuff from Canada) but I never got to the new stuff. While my other dogs took to Acana fine, my spoo couldn't handle it. We had very loose stool with it. I was not looking forward to the American made version anyway. :\


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Interested to know whether this was just a bad bag. Although we feed raw, we provide kibble when we have to board and Acana is one of our top choices.


----------



## Lupin & me (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes I switched Lupin to Arcana from the breeder's kibble, with his raw, then just one meal of Arcana daily, the puppy food, and it is going well, so sorry to hear of the USA change, it does not sound sensible, hope the situation improves.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

We've been feeding Acana to one of our older dogs for approx. 10 yrs now, with no issues. The Kentucky plant has been open for some time now, their raw ingredient sources will be different than here in Canada, hence a possible reason for variations in formulations. IMO the Heritage line is an improvement, and I love the transparency in each formula, right down to listing ingredient percentages. Not something that one often sees in the pet food industry.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

We're from Canada. Mia was switched to Acana Pacifica Grain Free from Fromm and does really well on it. Sorry to hear about changes in the US..


----------

